# My chunky Boy baylie!..



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

this is an update of baylie my dumbo rat he is know 2 years old will be 3 around august this year I love him to bits Hes my world x
and as you can tell he enjoys his food and Loves to shred things when he has the chance..and loves shower time.


----------



## kbug (Feb 14, 2013)

Awww haha I love the second photo where all you see is his little face peeking out! ;D He looks like a playful little guy.


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

[video]



[/video]


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

It don't look like I can link my home videos on youtube he is a bit of a handful at times but I would not have him any other way I have 3 cats and a dog and Whenever they are by his den i am more worried for the cats and dogs safety more than his as he will try and grab there tails he has chased my cocker around the livingroom more than a few times my dog will hide away from him as he tends to nip him [in play] he has never hurt any of them he just loves playing but somtime's is a little rough but he loves his cuddles Live food and Eggs. I have learned a lot with him as my last one did not live that long [she ended up having a stroke around a years old] so I treasure baylie and hope that he has some life left in him yet before he kicks the bucket my sister inlaws Female mo died yesterday and she is the same age as him so I am spending More time with him as i can as I would hate it when i loose him .


----------



## kbug (Feb 14, 2013)

That's so funny that he goes after your cats and dogs as well. Rats are such tough little animals, it's amazing! Have you considered getting Baylie another male rat as a friend? Rats are very social, and often they will remain healthier and live longer if they have cagemates because companionship decreases the strain put on their immune systems from being alone.


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

I would love to get him a friend but its not my home and i already crossed the line with getting baylie as they was not very happy about it. they actually told me to take him back to the store and i must have needed to convince them for about a week to keep him. they are kind of getting used to him know though but still won't let me have a other one they would Freak out if i had two. My s.i.l wanted to breed her girls with him a few months back my folks freaked out over it knowing that i would of wanted a male out of the litter and point blanked refused.. But when me and my partner get our own place witch will be hopefully soon we are going to get a few friends for him hopefully and if he sadly don't make it till then[has been acting odd last few days] like midnight did I will have two girls when i eventually move out but i shall not be having an alone rat again I don't think as It feels unfair to leave him when i am doing things work ete x


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

They can get lonely, but if you're spending a lot of time with him, then he might be okay. I've heard that introducing older males can be difficult. My introductions went well, but at Baylie's age, I think it's really a personal choice.

He's super adorable, though! He looks like a really big boy.


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

<br>fhgfhgfh


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

He normally eats the nugget rat food that i buy from petsathome as well as some fruit and veg and an odd boiled egg know and again but not very often I need to remove my own Nibbles out of my draw as he enjoys running off with my boiled sweets[humbugs and mints ] i Am at home 6 days a week apart from on a Thursday and Friday mornings and I spent a lot of time with him indoors and out have a lot of space for him to run around in and I love taking him into the garden in the summer as he just loves it


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I wanna see more pictures lol! I have 2 four month old boy ratties and I enjoy seeing all the BIG boys [I hope one of them turns into a big squishy] =] Super adorable and sounds like he is well loved!


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Hes a pain in the Bum...I have just gotten home and found out he has chewed My phone charger [ a Live wire ] Luckily hes Fine  He seems to enjoy chewing things up lately i only put him a hammock in his house two days ago and its already chewed up I do love him Lots but he can be annoying at times .. as i rattie poof pretty much the two rooms i take him in and he still manages to get into things .. Just thankful he has Not Killed him self!!.. the Little bugger!


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

I keep trying to upload videos from youtube and photobucket but for some reason when i type the url in can veiw it myself beore clicking post but it won't upload on here


----------



## LetTheRightOneIn (Oct 25, 2012)

Ahaha he's so cute!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

hmmm I don't know about videos I just know about posting photos so I can't help =(


----------

